# never thought I'd get here again, 300kg deadlift, delighted!



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

So back to where I was before my bicep tear, was told I'd never be as strong again and today I proved them wrong, delighted!

Here is the Vid

https://www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/894158220610270?notif_t=like


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Decent lifts m8 well done


----------



## Aussiechrisco (Apr 24, 2014)

beast bro thats epic congrats


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

cheers lads, happier for this than I was when I first hit it!

got called on the plates, yeah theyre really small, but inside are 25kgs, then 20s. on the 300kg its another 15kg plate per side.


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

Wow man! Congratulations you beast.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> cheers lads, happier for this than I was when I first hit it!
> 
> got called on the plates, yeah theyre really small, but inside are 25kgs, then 20s. on the 300kg its another 15kg plate per side.


I bet the people that called on the plates dont even lift :thumbup1: but a decent weight to get seriously well done


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Ripping it up said:


> I bet the people that called on the plates dont even lift :thumbup1: but a decent weight to get seriously well done


Well yes that is true, is a decent point though haha(new gym called Kaos, the plates are stoky as fuk), thanks man!!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Decent!- fecking awesome mate, spesh coming back from that injury:thumb:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Epic weight lift mate.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Good lift buddy, allways feels good to reach a goal that you set yourself. keep it up


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

husky said:


> Decent!- fecking awesome mate, spesh coming back from that injury:thumb:


awh man I've never been so happy to hit a lift in my life, even more than the first time I got it, the doc told me I'd never be as strong again, he was fairly convincing!!


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

Strong as an ox. More then twice my deadlift lol


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Great lift mate at that bw, bet you'll have lot more confidence now that you've

overcome that hurdle onwards and upwards now:??


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice one man!

As I said last time, your strong as ****!

Wish to be as strong as that!


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> So back to where I was before my bicep tear, was told I'd never be as strong again and today I proved them wrong, delighted!
> 
> Here is the Vid
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/894158220610270?notif_t=like


Great work!! Scott


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Great lift mate at that bw, bet you'll have lot more confidence now that you've
> 
> overcome that hurdle onwards and upwards now:??


tbh no man, after a big injury like this it really hits home that you aren't superman and how fragile your body really is.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Epic weight lift mate.


Thanks man


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

going for 700lbs next session!


----------



## Tom TPF (May 2, 2014)

Awesome Effort watched the Worlds strongest man Team event at the weekend...2 guys lifts 600kg-700kg for 1 rep u'd cover your half no probelem.


----------



## gripa (Mar 12, 2012)

Unbelievable to lift that such a short time after your injury,, well done, no stopping you now!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cant watch it but good lift dude


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Well done mate, seen the video of your tear. Glad to see you enjoying your lifts again!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Tom TPF said:


> Awesome Effort watched the Worlds strongest man Team event at the weekend...2 guys lifts 600kg-700kg for 1 rep u'd cover your half no probelem.


haha thanks man, that's a mad thought for me!!



gripa said:


> Unbelievable to lift that such a short time after your injury,, well done, no stopping you now!


hell no! joint gets very sore from benching nd squatting after the radiotherapy, have had to cut most sessions short but Im confident it'll get better  did you get the second surgery to remove the excess bone mate??


----------



## gripa (Mar 12, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> haha thanks man, that's a mad thought for me!!
> 
> hell no! joint gets very sore from benching nd squatting after the radiotherapy, have had to cut most sessions short but Im confident it'll get better  did you get the second surgery to remove the excess bone mate??


Yeah ive my surgery over me and am back training again, Ive almost 100% ROM in the arm and strengths as good as ever, alls good that ends good


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

More than 3 times body weight is an exceptional level to reach, especially after an injury.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

gripa said:


> Yeah ive my surgery over me and am back training again, Ive almost 100% ROM in the arm and strengths as good as ever, alls good that ends good


thats great to hear man! told ya the getting the bone removed surgery is far easier than the bicep reattachment surgery! glad to hear now we're both fine, I wouldnt have thought it would have worked out so well in Feb when this happened and you gave me the comforting advice!



bigjohnc said:


> More than 3 times body weight is an exceptional level to reach, especially after an injury.


thanks mate, want 3.5 very soon!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> thats great to hear man! told ya the getting the bone removed surgery is far easier than the bicep reattachment surgery! glad to hear now we're both fine, I wouldnt have thought it would have worked out so well in Feb when this happened and you gave me the comforting advice!
> 
> thanks mate, want 3.5 very soon!


actually yeah, 3.5 87 is 304.5, so Im definitely there now!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Great lifting! Cant see the vid but sure as hell bet its tough


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

why cant you, what is the problem? Its just a link to my public facebook post with a link to the youtube video!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Well done, seemed like nothing to you!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Speechless. Insane achievement especially after the injury. Show it to your doc.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done mate. reps.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

thanks so much for the kind words everyone


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me,that's some weight mate lol well done


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

:thumbup1:


----------

